# dvd player



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey guys, I need some tech assistance----------Im pretty good with electronics and I know the answer to this......I just really need some re-assurance

Im hooking up a dvd player that was given to me and I have nothing except the player itself..no power plugs etc--------and from what I was told this can can be hooked up to the cars 12 signal in one plug and 120 in the other for the house. I am of course going to plug in the side that says DC 12-16 V please correct me if Im wrong? Even if I accidentally hooked up the 12 volt into the 120 side wouldnt it not do anything anyways----or would it mess the dvd player up since it is 12v dc "accidentally" going into a 120 ac circuit board? Just curious.

HERE ARE A COUPLE PICTURES
[img=http://img69.echo.cx/img69/9861/picture0024nk.th.jpg]


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's 12V-13.5 at 1.6amps..

Though it probably wouldn't do anything if you did put it in the wrong plug I'd make damn sure (about 5 times) it was in the right one.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

BRAVO.............ONCE AGAIN YOU STATE THE OBVIOUS...........

Of course it says 12v-13.5 dc I can read

WHAT I NEED TO KNOW IS---(AND WHAT HAS ME A LITTLE BAFFLED BUT I THINK IS KIND OF BULL****) is this a DC ONLY plug ......as in " for a car only ". I WAS TOLD BY THE PERSON THAT GAVE IT TO ME THAT IT COULD ACCEPT BOTH 12 DC AND 120 AC WHICH I THINK IS B.S. It came with no directions and as many things as I have ever hooked up or installed in a car- I have never in my life come across something so cheap that it just didnt make any sense to me, y'know?


I cant even find this company online to download any info on........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

and this is the first time that I have seen and "dc out" on something ( I dont mess with dvd players that arent hardwired much----you can supposedly use this thing in the house and car) Is that an aux. d.c. port to power something else? Im thinking it is...........I wish I could find the stupid info online...............


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Oki, first of all. If you're referring to the two plugs pictured above, it's obvious. One plug accepts a DC current input, while the other is a DC current OUTPUT. THe output is usually used for auxiliary devices. 
So, in other words, you don't have a choice in which plug you use. 
Next, the player can be powered by either your household current, or powered from your car. If you want to power it from your household outlet (at ~100-120v) then you need to get a power adapter.
If you're powering from your car, you can hardwire it into you car's power (since it uses 12v)
Cheers
Lukasz


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

*LUKASZ..... YOU ARE A GREAT MAN OF KNOWLEDGE!*

Thank you very much Lukas! I wish you couldve beat Mr " Ill just answer with his question" Master Bates.......... to the reply button.

After finding an Identical product online I finally understood the whole " CAN BE USED AT HOME AND IN THE CAR" deal.I found it like....hours ago, but I still value your knowledgeable answer.

Once again........THANK YOU LUKASZ FOR HAVING AN INTELLIGENT ANSWER.....ONE WHICH CONTAINED THE INFORMATION I WAS ACTUALLY SEEKING AND NOT JUST A SHOT IN THE WIND STUPID*** BUNCH OF SENTENCES THAT WAS ACTUALLY MY QUESTION PUT INTO SOMETHING SOMEWHAT SIMILAR TO AN ANSWER BUT WAS NOWHERE NEAR CLOSE.....$*&#!

Tomorrow night I will proceed with the install to finish off my "PROJECTNX/DADMOBILE"


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ha nice one. Idiot. Still the same old Todd.

Go back to your job and let it keep taking you time. It's much better that way.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> and this is the first time that I have seen and "dc out" on something ( I dont mess with dvd players that arent hardwired much----you can supposedly use this thing in the house and car) Is that an aux. d.c. port to power something else? Im thinking it is...........I wish I could find the stupid info online...............



Possibly a monitor to only be on when the DVD player is on.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If this is a car unit, the _DC Out_ is probably for a small screen that would go along with the player. This is definitely not a home unit. I'm not even sure what the question was about, since the picture is obvious. I'm not even sure that you could find a 120 vac adaptor cord in a store that would fit that plug-in........


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The DVD player I used in my car was capable of being used in the car as well as in my house. It just had two different power inputs. So if someone said it's able to be used in the car and in the house it's not that far fetched.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SomethingClever said:


> The DVD player I used in my car was capable of being used in the car as well as in my house. It just had two different power inputs. So if someone said it's able to be used in the car and in the house it's not that far fetched.


My new PS2 has an external power board, plugs into the back via the same kind of plug as this dvd player, so I know what you are talking about, but I don't think Todd knows about the external power source for home useage, otherwise he wouldn't have even posted in here......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Master Bates said:


> Ha nice one. Idiot. Still the same old Todd.
> 
> Go back to your job and let it keep taking you time. It's much better that way.


Well Jake, if you could for some type of a post that would have resembled an answer like Eric did then I wouldn't have made a big deal about it........... So in that case.............. Ha nice one, Idiot! Still the same old Jake. Go back to B.S.ing everyone about how you have HIDs and you actually work on your car yourself, Following Eric around on the forum and giving answers that are actually his or that are in question form

My job does take up allot of time and so does my son that I just had last month, I haven't been in the Z forum at all b/c what I have been doing lately are things that can only really be answered by talking to Steve Mitchell and the guys on Z31.com. There is no point in posting the questions in the Z forum only to get back smartass answers that have nothing to do with what Im asking and then get in a fight only to have points taken away from my rep since the stuff is over you head. 

Wouldnt you like to know what Im up to---LOL


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> My new PS2 has an external power board, plugs into the back via the same kind of plug as this dvd player, so I know what you are talking about, but I don't think Todd knows about the external power source for home useage, otherwise he wouldn't have even posted in here......


No, that im not actually familiar with to be honest.I have always used hardwired 12 volt DVD players for installs. I was sure I knew how it was to be hooked up, but I wanted to make sure before I blew it up. But this DVD player isnt set up like that..............it doesnt have two power inputs--------it has an input and output.....which I did simply find the answer for online before Lukasz wrote back----which I did very much appreciate by the way

The new slimline Ps2's have two power ports? I shouldnt be using this thing, I should get one of those so I can play GT4 at lunchtime at work

I found input and output plugs at radio shack for the DVD player that do work very well.


----------

